# Drop Kick Murphys - Oi Oi Oi!!!



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I am really getting into these! I had a few songs from compilation LPs etc which i really liked, but now i've made an effort to find out more.

Reminds me of the Pogues on Oi, and i'm loving it.

So if you like Irish/Scottish influenced music like the Pogues with bagpipes and penny whistles, with the energy of Oi, and a touch of American Punk, then give it go if you've not heard them before.

Probably their most famous tune (was even on the Simpsons) -






But i'm really liking the early stuff - which reminds me so much of Oi -






For those that are too young to remember Oi - some ****ney Rejects -






And this reminds me so much of "Woman" by Anti-Nowhere League -






So for all you old punks and punkettes, enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Didnt they do the music for Nitro Circus?
Edit, yeah they did!


----------

